# Modifying/Upgrading RR45OD



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I purchased a RR45OD fmo a vendor who told me he had just changed the burrs. Seeing as the grind time for 18g was approximately 18secs, he was perhaps generous with the truth. Its a stepped grinder which came with the 40 step ring, which while functional occasionally caused problems when the difference in grind needed was less than the space between steps. On top of that setting the OD was done in real time so it was a bit hit and miss.

With all that in mind, I decided to make some upgrades to hopefully get the functionality of the RR55OD in my RR45OD.

First step was to remove the ginormous hopper and replace with a microhopper.

Original hopper:










Replacing that with a microhopper of a 100mm length of acrylic tube, with a piece of copper rod with a tamper handle attached using super glue:


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Next there was the question of upgrading from the 40 step adjustment ring to the 80 step adjustment ring.

The ring before:










The 80 step adjustment ring and button prior to installation:










And the ring installed:










As Brasilia/Rossi stopped trading a few years back I was anxious to get parts. I was told the adjustment button on the 80 step ring often broke and was a weak point, so I ordered 2 from Bullonerosso in Germany, along one 80 step adjustment ring. It seemed like Bullonerosso was having trouble getting the parts so I ordered the same parts fro Eevad. I now have double of these parts and they arrived on the same day.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Were they expensive? I could've flogged you my RR45 cheap to butcher for parts (burrs, 80 step ring etc).


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh well. I didn't know at the time. If anyone has a RR55OD available for parts/spares I would be interested as I am looking to upgrade the electronics from the RR45OD spec to the RR55OD spec.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I now have the button and display board for the RR55OD. I was hoping that this would be a straight swap with the button board of the RR45OD but that turned out not to be the case. So I now need to purchase a new motherboard, completely dissemble the grinder to change the motherboard and wiring and somehow find the cover for the RR55OD buttons.










Any help with this would be helpful. @espressotechno or @coffeechap, would any of your sources have these parts for reasonable prices?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can ask for you


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Dave. Appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry - it appears as "no longer available" on my suppliers' lists.

If your old board problem is due to a faulty circuit component, then there are pcb repair companies around who can probably repair it.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@espressotechno, My existing board is functional, but it doesn't display the shot time and the duration of the shot has to be done in real time. I'll just have to keep my ears to the ground for RR55ODs available for spares/repairs.

Thanks for checking though. I will check with my friendly Italian/German connection as they seem to have a source for most parts if not a bit pricey. I'm probably spending more on the upgrades than the grinder is worth in the first place.

Still it was £85 and I've installed about £50 of parts to get new burrs and move from 40 steps to 80 steps of adjustment. I think I'm still ahead of the game.


----------

